# Paid/Free: SINCITYINSIDER.com (3rd Party Verification)



## SINCITYINSIDER (Oct 11, 2020)

The Best Information Money Can Buy, 3rd Party Verification

Verified record is 12-3, +43.85, Free Picks record is 1-0, +5

VIP $150 Weekly, $300 Monthly, $1500 Yearly

Twitter @wininsincity, Instagram @wininsincity, Email info@sincityinsider.com

Free Pick*, Minnesota/Seattle Over 56 -118, *Not a VIP selection.

SINCITYINSIDER.com


----------

